# It's a good day to be on the ice



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Been out here 3 hours...bucket half way full...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Stud perch! Very nice!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like it was a real nice day to be out. Nice perch and looks like some nice bluegills in your bucket too.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations. Awesome perch


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

What lake?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ditchdigger said:


> What lake?


He's on a private pond I was gonna go to but I've been fighting the flu bug, lots of 9+ gills and perch in there..


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Died down around 2...hope it picks back up in the evening


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice perch!! What a fatty


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I really can't complain...some great perch, load of nice gill, and a few smaller bass culled for better growth....all in all a great day with my girls on the ice...might have to go back next week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

What an outstanding catch! Public or private?
Looks fun! An tastey!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya private...lol but if snag can't make it out next weekend I may have to take applications for new fishing parteners...lol


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

westbranchbob said:


> I really can't complain...some great perch, load of nice gill, and a few smaller bass culled for better growth....all in all a great day with my girls on the ice...might have to go back next week.


That's what's it all about!! Family and ice fishing


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

westbranchbob said:


> Ya private...lol but if snag can't make it out next weekend I may have to take applications for new fishing parteners...lol


Good job today, if the ice holds I'll b out , need some fishes for supper,ky trip cancelled Blake has wrestling on both days to make up from the snowstorm.


----------

